# Damage to limbs



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

So I took a spill during the total archery challenge and noticed a little sliver of damage on a bottom limb. What do you guys think? To me it looks like just the camo coating. Think she safe to shoot or how big of a deal is this? It’s a Hoyt Defiant Turbo. Is it repairable if need be?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd get it replaced soon. Not ideal to have it let go on you, especially in the Backcountry. Camo chips.

Do you have a backup bow?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm with APD, it's not worth risking. 
I've had two bows blow up on me at full draw over the years. It's not fun 😂
I was really glad I had my glasses on the second time. Still got a black eye, and had welts on my arm.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Schitt'l buff out. Send it.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

I would send it back. Not worth getting hurt. should be some sort of warranty?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I didn't know you were in the Olympics.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I didn't know you were in the Olympics.
> 
> -DallanC


LOL

But really you have fibers involved with the damage. Not just paint. And I don't know much but I know composite fibers don't like nicks.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I wouldn't shoot it until it was fixed or checked out by a shop I trusted.Too much wrong could happen.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree, take it to a shop to have them check it out or even call Hoyt customer service and see what they say.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Probably not the most popular reply. In a pinch, get a razor blade cut the sliver off at a 90 degree angle and sand down the burr so it doesn't grab weeds and stuff. That would only be if you're in a pinch and wont be able to buy new limbs and get tuned up in time. good luck, been there before!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

That’s what you get for going to the TAC.

it’ll be fine. I wouldn’t worry about it right now if you’re planning on hunting with it in 2 weeks. I’ve seen and shot many bows with damage to the limbs like that over the years.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree with the trim it approach. It looks superficial to me. If you can get a quick second opinion I would take it to a dealer. If not and based on the hunt so close, I would apply some epoxy over the cracked area to keep the cracks from expanding and go hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Sand it smooth and feather it in to the ends of the delamination and wrap it with some duct tape. That's what MacGyver would do.

Seriously though, wouldn't let it go on for too long.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

I appreciate all the input. So it happened probably half way through the course, and I’ve been shooting it daily until I saw the damage. I’m gonna err on the side of caution and put it aside until the limbs come on. $250 from Hoyt was my quote from Als Sporting in Orem. Seems a little steep in my humble opinion.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

DevilDog09 said:


> I appreciate all the input. So it happened probably half way through the course, and I’ve been shooting it daily until I saw the damage. I’m gonna err on the side of caution and put it aside until the limbs come on. $250 from Hoyt was my quote from Als Sporting in Orem. Seems a little steep in my humble opinion.


Hoyt is proud of their replacement parts. Are they replacing both limbs on the top to keep the flex even?


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

APD said:


> Hoyt is proud of their replacement parts. Are they replacing both limbs on the top to keep the flex even?


Yes, $250 for all 4 limbs. Wasn’t to impressed with. Especially since I called Mathew to see what they would do in that instance, and their reply was...”we’d send you new limbs on us”

And with that, my next bow will be a Mathews.


----------



## NDAR15MAN (Sep 10, 2020)

Send it back ! I know a guy that had a old Bear compound blow up in his face after finding a hair line crack. Piece went through his cheek. You could not give me a $10,000.00 to shoot that thing 1 time. MD


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

NDAR15MAN said:


> that had a old Bear compound


There’s your issue right there. Compounds and limbs have come a long ways since where we were 10 years ago.

that bow is fine to shoot.

side note. After hoyts Little recurve limb mishap in the olympics that was broadcasted to the world, I’d bet if you contacted hoyt directly, they will be more willing to work with you than ALs is


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

MooseMeat said:


> There’s your issue right there. Compounds and limbs have come a long ways since where we were 10 years ago.
> 
> that bow is fine to shoot.
> 
> side note. After hoyts Little recurve limb mishap in the olympics that was broadcasted to the world, I’d bet if you contacted hoyt directly, they will be more willing to work with you than ALs is


Just curious MM......
Have you ever had a bow come apart on you ??


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

2full said:


> Just curious MM......
> Have you ever had a bow come apart on you ??


Only a Mathews monster set at 85#

does that count?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

DevilDog09 said:


> Yes, $250 for all 4 limbs. Wasn’t to impressed with. Especially since I called Mathew to see what they would do in that instance, and their reply was...”we’d send you new limbs on us”
> 
> And with that, my next bow will be a Mathews.


 And did you call Hoyt? What did they say?

Some manufacturers require you to go through dealers first. Some require to deal directly through them. But ultimately the manufacturer will make the decision. It would be nice to know if that is what happened.

I guess I just have a hard time when someone throws a manufacturer under the bus without the whole story.

You admit it was an accident. Why would you expect the manufacturer to to replace at no charge?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

middlefork said:


> You admit it was an accident. Why would you expect the manufacturer to to replace at no charge?


That’s the way of today’s world. Everyone expects someone else to eat the cost of their own mistakes.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

middlefork said:


> And did you call Hoyt? What did they say?
> 
> Some manufacturers require you to go through dealers first. Some require to deal directly through them. But ultimately the manufacturer will make the decision. It would be nice to know if that is what happened.
> 
> ...


Yea I called Hoyt, told them what happened. Guy on the phone was empathetic but just told me it’s not covered under warranty. I wouldn’t expect it to be. No beef with Hoyt.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

MooseMeat said:


> That’s the way of today’s world. Everyone expects someone else to eat the cost of their own mistakes.


Not at all, but when another customer service is just plain and simple better, then I typically go with them. There’s a reason for instance I shop with Scheels 99% of the time over anyone else - their customer service and guarantee. Cabelas and Sportsmans can’t touch Scheels in any way.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Counts for sure !!!
Was just wondering.


----------

